

Ask HN: How does a submission get included in the 'Ask HN' section? - webmaven

Posts with &#x27;Ask HN&#x27; in the title are not included automatically, and for that matter not all posts in the section have &#x27;Ask HN&#x27; in the title. So it is a curation process, but there doesn&#x27;t seem to be any way to signal that a post be considered for inclusion.<p>Am I missing something?
======
benologist
Leave the 'url' blank and fill out the 'text' on the submission form -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submit](https://news.ycombinator.com/submit)

I don't think it's manually curated but it is still a popularity contest.

~~~
webmaven
It has to be manually curated in some way. Otherwise, how are posts like "Tech
is moving too fast for me: I'm out.", "Getting Up to Speed", "But why can't I
send people their passwords?", and "Nolone.net" showing up at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/ask](https://news.ycombinator.com/ask) ?

~~~
benologist
They do have that common factor of being text submissions but you could be
right, try asking info@ycombinator.com?

